# Christmas stocking from old jeans



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://4-h.wsu.edu/clothing/quick_projects/denim/lesson05.pdf


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

How cute is that! It would be especially nice for someone you were getting a gift card for. Fill the stocking with some candy, & put a gift card in the pocket. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Tink, I didnt even think of putting a gift card in the pocket, great idea.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That is a really cute idea and could made different sizes according to the size of jeans. Thanks for all the great links you post.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

What a neat idea.


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

Great idea. I am going to make some of those.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like it would be easy enough for even me to do. Our stockings are getting kind of worn, I might use some of the jeans that DS has outgrown and make us some new ones. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## wifemommy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you I have been slowly making new stockings and this will be so helpful this year. Annie


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Thank you for sharing this... just as I was pondering a stack of jeans~! 

An excellent idea, as well, for things like the families that are adopted. Our church groups adopt 10 to 12 families... these would be perfect and easy! With an embroidery machine, I can also make them personal!

dawn


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Y'all are very welcome, I was thinking this morning for those who dont care to sew, a hot glue gun would certaintly do the job..


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Great idea! I love the idea of a gift card in the pocket.


----------

